
Show HN: TrueUX prototype, text command wireframing - juliushuijnk
http://trueuxapp.pythonanywhere.com
======
juliushuijnk
It's a command based UX tool prototype. Current focus is on wireframing, but
should grow beyond that. Let me know what you think!

Some background info here: [https://medium.com/proof-of-concept/introducing-
the-trueux-s...](https://medium.com/proof-of-concept/introducing-the-trueux-
sandbox-prototype-a-free-wireframing-ux-tool-88c93a12a4cd)

If you want to sign up to our newsletter, provide some extra feedback, you can
do that here:
[https://goo.gl/forms/tHg5YMr8hbJIXRke2](https://goo.gl/forms/tHg5YMr8hbJIXRke2)

